# CQHAM.RU

## DerBear

PSK/ROS/JT  . (,    )

.
  ,    ,     - *PSK-reporter*
-,      -    -  . ,    ,       .         PSK,    DIGI-. 
  ROS-.   , -      ,    -  ,         .     !     .          ,                 DIGI-.        ,      -   .     ,       .

*,  .
*   3  SDR-  3   (  SDR,   (  )  -  ), 3      .
     3   . ,     ,    ,       Long-Ware,        . 
  ,         , ,   ,   ,       ( ,  ,  ) -  2-         (     ).         -          ! (  MFJ-1620\1640  ,    )    . 
*
.
* )   2-     ,      10-12-15-17-20-30-40 ( 2  , 10-12-15-17  20-30-40)          .         .
 )      ,  ,          3    .
 ) -       3    3- .

**: 
1)       
2)     LC-, ..   .  ,     ,           .

** 
      ,   .             ,    ?

----------

